#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Beurzen

## crewpoint

Beurzen zijn gewoon reizende tentoonstellingen. De standbouwers gebruiken daadwerkelijk alles om de stand vorm te geven. Zo ook een standbouwer die 12 meter overspanning maakt met een soort decotruss en dan verbaast is dat er geen plasma ingehangen mag worden. Tijdens de beurs kon het niet meer verwijderd worden .....helaas   Als het aan mij lag mocht het eruit. Het is een soort decotruss zonder merk ca 15 cm driehoek en zeer dunwandig materiaal.

De foto's heb ik inmiddels richting rinus gestuurd

Willem Scheurwater

----------


## showband

ik mis de vraag.

Ik mis een foto.

kortom ik mis een forumonderwerp. 


[?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?][?]

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja 
en als opperste digibeet weet ik nog even niet hoe ik die geplaatste krijg - maar ik zal ze eerst een proberen van een wat beperkte formaat te maken.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Bij deze de foto's:

----------


## maikelpal

ik als standbouwer weet dat er hier en daar wat af gefrot wordt maar binnen ons bedrijf gebeurt zo iets niet en wij besteden meestal al onze rigging uit en plasma's hangen bij ons altijd aan verstevigde wanden het is toch zwaar zuur als zo'n ding naar beneden komt

----------


## Upgrading your system

om nog maar te zwijgen over wat voor indruk je bedrijf achterlaat. zeker als hij dat idd ook nog naar beneden komt zeilen....

----------


## Markje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door avcommit_
> 
> Het is een soort decotruss zonder merk ca 15 cm driehoek en zeer dunwandig materiaal.
> 
> De foto's heb ik inmiddels richting rinus gestuurd
> 
> Willem Scheurwater



Dit ziet er toch meer uit als de E20 serie van Prolyte. Die is geen 15 cm!! Maar dan nog is deze overspanning te belachlijk voor woorden. 

Bij deze nomineer ik deze constructie voor de gouden veiligheidshelm 2004 award  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

*Met dank aan Rudy voor deze snelle actie.*

Ik kan op de foto's de ophanging van die plasmas niet thuisbrengen.
Maar decor of geen deco er kan natuurlijk altijd we iest worden opgehangen aan die ruimtelijke vakwerkliggers.
Zo'n stand als op de foto is toch vooral deco...
Het lijkt op de foto's wel iets Prolyte achtigs, maar dan zou je de bekende merk-ring op die minikoppelingsbussen moeten kunnen terugvinden.

De oudere of B-'merk' zooi van de Tjechiesche plagiaatboer waanschijnlijk weer. 
Ik las op een Duiste forum-site dat er nu bij Milos naast de inmiddels wel overtuigend aangetoonde jatterij nu ook twijfels bestaan over hun tabellen en materiaalgebruik. 
http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopi...63170f7ca05f25 
Maar die Milossen hebben dan tenminste nog tabellen en een merkje op de truss .... 

Als er helemaal niks op staat kan het ook komplete rommel zijn (niemand herkent de alu-legering op het oog, maar de sterkte van "Prutstruss-aluminium" kan wel 1/2 tot 1/3 minder zijn dan ENAW6082T6, welke legering door de meer serieuze alubakkers gebruikt wordt.  
Probleem -&gt; geen merk/type = geen tabellen = geen belastbaarheid = dan ook niks eraan! 
Zo simpel zou het moeten zijn. En dat is toch binnen vijf jaar in heel Europa in te voeren.
Maar eerst moeten er natuurlijk wel FF 5-10 doden vallen, het liefst in het bezoekerspubliek natuurlijk!.


2 *[u]Willem-avcommit</u>*
Begrijp ik dat jullie een soort inspectie vormen op zo'n beurs. 
Namens wie of wat doe je dat dan en wat zijn de keuringsrichtlijnen of criteria?
En ik begreep dat die plasma er toch aan is blijven hangen ... en de stand dus niet is ingestort.
Als die standbouwer dat kunstje al meerdere keren heeft geflikt 
lijkt het mij dat het niet zozeer de truss is die het probleem vormt 
maar het gebrek aan documentatie erbij.

Als je achter het stuur van een auto kruipt moet je ook voor de documentatie zorgen 
(rijbewijs, kentekenbewijs, APK- en verzekeringspapieren)
(en natuurlijk de vervoersvergunningen voor de wapens, drugs, sigarenbandjes en het lijk in de kofferbak  :Big Grin: )

En ook dat allemaal helpt nog niet om de ongelukken te voorkomen.
Het is niet de vraag of *Het Grote Rigging Ongeluk* zal komen, 
het is alleen nog maar de vraag waar en wanneer.

----------


## Martin Hilbrands

Onveilig?
Ongeluk?
Ging toch goed? Doe niet zo moeilijk man.
Ok, volgende keer 1 of 2 tuidraadjes van maximaal 80kg recht boven
de trussligger aan een windverband, want dit er toevallig rechtboven
en ziedaar.... probleem (wat er volgens een aantal mensen toch
al niet was...) opgelost!
Oooh ja, dan kunnen er dan zeker ook wel 1 of 2 plasma's van elk 
ruim 50kg inhangen, toch? 

Alle gekheid op een stokje...
Ik denk dat een beetje standbouwer al aardig wat truss op voorraad heeft, want het is makkelijk te bouwen, ziet er "prof" uit, zijn veel
hulpstukken bij te verkrijgen en is multifunctioneel toepasbaar.
En last but not least: als je tekort hebt huur op de hoek van 
het dorp een giga hoeveelheid lengten of hoeken.
Loadtabellen? Maximale mogelijkheden? Limieten? 
Heel simpel: het is gewoon sterker dan een "dikke tengel", of vuren balk van 15x10, want dat is het "enige" alternatief.
Heeft alles te maken met prijs, veel concurrentie, slim omgaan met
het beschikbare budget en de klant tevreden houden.

Heel moeilijk om het reeds gebouwde geheel af te keuren en te laten
verwijderen. Zeker als men stelt: "dit is al door heel Europa zo  gebouwd, dus.....!" De beursorganisator is blij met elke klant en
de hallenverhuurder zal wellicht z'n uitvoeringsvoorschriften hebben,
maar die worden niet altijd op de werkvloer daadwerkelijk gecheckt.

Heel simpel: er gebeurd zelden een ongeval met (veel) schade of bijna
nooit met menselijk leed (misschien ergens de vingers tussen..)
tijdens de opbouw, opening of demontage.
Zodra dat niet is gebeurd blijft dit gewoon doorgaan. 
Rinus heeft natuurlijk gelijk, maar dat wist hij al lang.
Is toch echt wel sterk spul hoor, ook al is het van die alu-boer
uit Tsjechie.............

----------


## crewpoint

Begrijp ik dat jullie een soort inspectie vormen op zo'n beurs. 
Namens wie of wat doe je dat dan en wat zijn de keuringsrichtlijnen of criteria?
reactei: Wij worden ingehuurd als Halmanager en de richtlijnen die toegepat worden komen regelrecht uit het algemeen bouwbesluit. Verder is er doorgaans uitvoerig overleg met de brandweer. Alleen in dit geval kwam ik voorafgaande aan de beurs binnen en was er niet meer met een hoogwerker bij te komen om de constructie te verstevigen.
En ik begreep dat die plasma er toch aan is blijven hangen ... en de stand dus niet is ingestort. Die plasma is er niet aangehangen maar op statief gezet.
Als die standbouwer dat kunstje al meerdere keren heeft geflikt 
lijkt het mij dat het niet zozeer de truss is die het probleem vormt 
maar het gebrek aan documentatie erbij.
Verder is de constructie achter de wand gezekerd tegen omvallen 1 door vloerplaten van 1mx1m onder de poten te monteren en 2 door een aantal staalkabel naar achter toe te bevestigen zodat het geheel nooit voorover op de beursvloer terecht kon komen

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *[u]avcommit</u>* = Willem,
probeer eens even die icoontjes uit boven aan de menu-balk van elk gepost bericht...
zeker die met "het van rechtonder terugkerende pijltje" (pfff) 
maakt het lezen - van reacties voor waarbij je dingen citeert - voor anderen een stuk overzichtelijker.

ter zake: 
als je het Bouwbesluit echt letterlijk zou nemen zijn we gauw klaar. 
dan wordt er geen stand meer gebouwd. en geen rock'n'roll rig meer gevlogen lijkt mij.
puur en alleen omdat daar domweg de tijd (en het geld!) voor ontbreekt.
Voor een bouwwerk dat voor je 50-100jaar gaat neerzetten, 
mag inderdaad best wat aandacht en tijd in rekenwerk worden gestopt.
Een of twee maandjes met ontwerpen en berekenen van alle details in alle denkbare belastingcombinaties is dan geen issue.
Maar stel dat je iets neerzet voor 1 week of 1 dag...
dan is de redelijkheid met diezelfde eis aan detailberekeningen in voorbereidingstijd natuurlijk wel helemaal uit de hand gelopen. 
En natuurlijk trekt zo'n stand over de wereld - en krijgt daarmee direct te maken 
met de (vaak ontbrekende en soms totaal verschillende) regelgeving in de verschillende delen van de wereld En met de landen waar wel strenge regels bestaan, maar waar een gedoogbeleid wordt toegepast  :Smile:  omdat die regels eigenlijk niet handhaafbaar zijn in zo'n geval. (Tenslotte mogen we ook niet hijsen boven mensen!)
Of wil je echt van elke stand vooraf de volledige materiaalgegevens en sterkte- en stabiliteitsberekeningen hebben?

Denk je dat in Bahrein, Singapore of HongKong dezelfde eisen gelden als in Kaapstad, Rio en Los Angeles.
Zelfs binnen de VS of Duitsland kun je als standbouwer 'lichtelijk' schizofreen raken als je alle lokale codes/eisen/richtlijnen enz. naast elkaar legt. 

En dus grijpen we in deze sector terug op een soort modulaire bouwsteen voor allerlei vormen van constructies: de truss, waarvan in elk geval de basisgegevens bekend (zouden moeten) zijn. 
En daar wringt nu de schoon: 
er zijn nogal wat 'veredelde mafiosi' die allerlei ronde buisjes van aluminium aan elkaar bakken 
en er een koppelingsysteem tegenaan plakken. En dan doen ze ook nog lekker goedkoop. 
Truss maken en truss gebruiken is volgens de ANSI/ESTA-norm (die in mijn ogen nog behoorlijk soft is) echter iets meer dan dat - en dus is er ook wel degelijk een rol van de gebruikers.
Als we nou in dit door fanatisme ontregelde land eerst eens gaan proberen het over wezenlijke dingen eens te worden. 
We maken elkaar niet af omdat we andere een mening, visie, geloof of beestje in de tuin willen hebben.
De norm is: gij zult niet doden! Sterker nog dat is zelfs de Wet.
En - maar dat is van een heel andere orde - 
de norm is ANS E.1-2000: Entertainment Industry: Truss, design manufacture and use of aluminium truss. 
En dan staat die nog niet eens in de wet.

De moraal: 
1. 
Verbeter de wereld en begin bij de truss. 
Truss zonder merk of type en zonder belastbaarheidstabellen: binnen 5 jaar verbannen uit deze business. (Maar voor je kippenhok zal het mij een biet zijn. Al moet ik uitkijken wat ik zeg: voor je het weet staat er een idioot als Volkert  :Frown:  of Mohammed  :Frown:  op uit de kringen van de historische sierkippenrassenfokkersverenigingen). 
2. 
Over 10 jaar is alles beter 
(en dan zeuren we ook weer dat alles 'froegâh' beter was).

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> Dit ziet er toch meer uit als de E20 serie van Prolyte. Die is geen 15 cm!! Maar dan nog is deze overspanning te belachlijk voor woorden. 
> 
> Bij deze nomineer ik deze constructie voor de gouden veiligheidshelm 2004 award



Als prolyte een lasser in dienst zou nemen die zo de koppelingen op de buis bakt, dan was dat voor zeer korte contractduur...

De fotoos zijn mooi, het is belabberd wat hier staat/hangt...maar helaas: meer regel dan uitzondering op beurzen.Ik heb nog niet meegemaakt dat je netjes je riggingplot incl berekeningen in moet dienen voor een akkoord.
Wat mij betreft zou dat wel moeten. Als er dan ergens een rekenfout(?) van flink wat Newtons zit...dan is het in ieder geval helder naar wie de vinger omhoog kan.
Tevens voorkomt het dat ijedere boerenl*l die truss heeft gekocht er mee gaat werken in de expoindustrie...

Nadeel van dit soort plaatjes is altijd weer dat er wordt gesporken over "standbouwers" bijzonder algemeen, terwijl ik inmiddels wel een aantal mensne ken die een goede basis hebben in de vorm van een riggingcursus en flinke praktijkervaring EN werkzaam zijn voor standbouwbedrijven.
Wil dus wederom niet zeggen dat zed allemaal prutsers zijn, maar de gasten die dit kunstwerk hebben gebouwd wel!

----------


## rinus bakker

dat van die koppelingen lassen is gewoon een kwesti van een 'halfautomaat' gebruiken of niet.
Prolyte was de eerste die het deed, maar wordt inmiddels al aardig gevolgd door zijn collega's.
Zo beroerd zien die lassen op de foto er niet uit. Dus daarvan kan ik ook niet zeggen dat het prutswerk is. 
(je zou eens naar de koppelingen op Prolyte truss van 7-8 jaar oud moeten kijken. en ook toen hadden ze echt ***jes van lassers bij die winkel hoor!)

----------

